# Wilton Master Class



## PA Baker (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi all
I'm looking to take an in-depth cake decorating class and am interested in any opinions on the Wilton Master Class, a 10-day program held at their headquarters in IL.  Has anyone taken this?  Is it worth the cost?  Any other classes I should research?  Thanks!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know about their classes, but I have used a lot of their products, which I think are superior.  I also have a few of their books, and read instructions on their websites, when I was designing wedding cakes.  So if that follows through with the classes, you should be in for a great learning experience!  Let us know!


----------



## nora (Sep 16, 2004)

I'ts worth it, but be prepared to devote the entire two weeks to it and be sure and stay for the extra classes and workshops after the day is over. You will learn alot and meet lots of great people as well.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 16, 2004)

And -   - you have to come back and share!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 16, 2004)

yes you do haveta come back and share lol


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for your input!  I'm not sure when I'm attending--I'd like to do the Jan. or March sessions, but it all depends when/if I can get that much time off from work.  I'll be sure to share when the time comes, though!  Have a good weekend!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 17, 2004)

I took the Master class the end of march and beginning of may this year.Its a really awsome class you will leave really knowing how to decorate.I also took 3 supplemental classes the Gum Paste,the fondant and the sugar pulling class.I was so tired  by night but it was so worth it its also a really fun time and the teacher is great. I had to take as many classes as I could since I came from New Mexico there are also alot of people that come from foreign countries for this class.
If you have any other questions please let me know.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks jcmpgrew.  I'm so glad to know of someone who attended and found it worthwhile!  Would you mind telling me a little more about your experience?  One of my concerns is that I'm not a professional cook/baker.  I've taken some decorating classes so have the basics down but I want to make sure that I'll be able to keep up, at least somewhat.  Also, is there a limit to the number of people they accept for each session?  The one local class I took had about 20 people for one instructor--as you can imagine, it was hard to get anything out of that!  Thanks again!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi PA Baker,
Sorry taking so long to get back to you.
The class can hold up to about 20 people there was only 14 in mine.Dont worry about learning the teacher is great and checks on everyone and they give you plenty of time to learn different ways to decorate the teacher goes around and checks on you and takes the time to help you if you are not getting something you can go to her all you want.You get plenty of time first thing in the morning to practice the things you learned the day before.If you already know the basics you are already ahead  I had absolutley no  experience but for what I could teach myself at home and I sucked at it.Needless to say in the beginning I wasnt sure I would ever get it but the teacher was very encouraging and said I will get it it and I did.
As for baking you dont do any thing like that they show you how to make the different icings but they have a woman making icings for you she even makes a coffee cake every day to snack on during breaks.You practice on up right boards and on boards flat on table. Your final projects  are done on styrofoam cakes .You will make a birthday cake and a wedding cake of your own design. Its alot fun and believe me I was not very good at first but then you just get it. Remember its an 8 hour class so theres plenty of time to learn. Dont forget to take an apron they provide everything else which you get to keep, quite a bit of decorating supplies actually.
Go for it baby you wont regret it.
Did you get a brochure yet ?It explains alot.


----------



## GoodEnough (Sep 28, 2004)

I attended the ICES (International Cake Exploration Society) convention last year in Vegas.  A 3-day event full of 1-hour classes - just like high school.  I learned so much.  They had 2 banquet rooms of cake entries/displays.  Another huge hall of vendors.  This year it's in Washington D.C. (it might have passed).  Wilton had a big presence.  Highly recommended.


----------

